# Wwe Tlc



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

December 13, 2009 at the AT&T Center in San Antonio, Texas. 

Chris Jericho and The Big Show vs. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) -	Tables, Ladders, and Chairs match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship

John Cena (c) vs. Sheamus -	Tables match for the WWE Championship

Christian (c) vs. Shelton Benjamin -	Ladder match for the ECW Championship

The Undertaker vs. Batista -	Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship
​


----------

